# Corsair GS700 - Problem mit Lüfter



## CentralCynus (12. Oktober 2014)

*Corsair GS700 - Problem mit Lüfter*

Hallo, ich habe gerade ein GS700 (2013er-Edition) vor mit liegen. Ich bin Drittbesitzer davon. Das Netzteil ist ca. 1,5 Jahre alt. Leider hat das Netzteil ein Problem mit dem Lüfter:

- wenn ich den PC hochfahre, bleibt er aus (das ist wohl normal und so gewollt)
- nach einer kurzen Zeit läuft der Lüfter an, auch normal
- doch dann wird der Lüfter plötzlich langsamer und macht komische Geräusche (hier zu sehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO2IWM4rLqU&feature=youtu.be)
- meistens hört der Lüfter dann fast komplett auf zu drehen, dreht sich ein bisschen in die eine Richtung, dann ein bisschen in die andere Richtung, und läuft dann wieder normal an
- das passiert die ganze Zeit, sprich der Lüfter läuft, stoppt und macht währenddessen die Geräusche, und läuft dann wieder an

So, Frage an Corsair: Was soll ich dagegen machen? Wie gesagt, ich bin Drittbesitzer und habe keine Rechnung.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS700 - Problem mit Lüfter*

Hi CentralCynus,

das Geräusch ist definitiv nicht in Ordnung. In welcher Orientierung ist das Netzteil verbaut? Hast du die Möglichkeit es mal mit Lüfter nach Oben oder Unten hin zu positionieren um zu sehen wie es sich dann mit dem Geräusch verhält? Bezüglich Austausch haben wir ein Problem, wenn du bereits Drittbesitzer bist und keine Rechnung vorhanden ist, würde aber dennoch bitten eine Anfrage über unser Kundenportal zu stellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CentralCynus (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS700 - Problem mit Lüfter*

Das Netzteil war oben (Lüfter nach unten) im Gehäuse verbaut. Das Gehäuse lag auf der Seite. Ich glaube zwar nicht das das was bringt, versuche es aber dennnoch.

P.S. Ich bräuchte Hilfe mit dem Formular. Könntest du mir da helfen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS700 - Problem mit Lüfter*

Gibt es das Formular nicht auch in deutscher Sprache?


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Corsair GS700 - Problem mit Lüfter*



CentralCynus schrieb:


> Das Netzteil war oben (Lüfter nach unten) im Gehäuse verbaut. Das Gehäuse lag auf der Seite. Ich glaube zwar nicht das das was bringt, versuche es aber dennnoch.
> 
> P.S. Ich bräuchte Hilfe mit dem Formular. Könntest du mir da helfen?



Nehme einfach eine von beiden. Die Kollegen stellen das richtige dann ein. Die Fehlerbeschreibung ist korrekt und beim Lot code kannst du die Seriennummer eingeben oder aber rechts das Häkchen bei "I don't have a lot code" setzen.


----------

